
How-to get that guy as your mentor - duck
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/09/how-to-get-that-guy-as-your-mentor.html
======
jacquesm
I agree with the basic principle but I'm not sure that every mentor
relationship should turn in to an equity based one.

------
bryanh
At risk of tooting my own drum (did I say that right? ;-), you could always
sign up at <http://EveryMentor.com> and try to get matched to a mentor there.
I envision it as the online equivalent to a workout buddy.

There are a couple hundred "mentors" on there now at varying skill levels,
with several dozen happy matches.

~~~
luckystrike
Interesting concept. Few thoughts on it:

As Gabriel mentioned in the blog post - "Identify people that would make good
mentors, i.e. with the right domain experience." The site looks very generic
from outside and forces me to signup without even giving me a peek of kind of
people I can expect to see in the community.

I might be looking for a startup mentor in a particular domain, and may be
there is none of that type on it right now. Or may be some people on it are
providing mentor-ship on how to go about learning a specific skill like flying
etc that I am interested in, but since I have no clue, I probably won't sign
up.

You can think of highlighting a few profiles or at least a few categories
helping a visitor understand whether (s)he should join this community or not.

Good luck, and hope it becomes a good success.

~~~
bryanh
Thanks for the feedback, right now it is HEAVILY weighted towards hackers and
such (my main push has been in Hacker News) although one girl found a wedding
designer match. That's kind of unexpected!

------
rumpelstiltskin
_On their end, the equity should be enough where it is motivating to stay
engaged. In practice, I think this is 2%+. That is significantly higher than
normal advisor relationships._

How much equity would you give for a normal advisor relationship?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Varies on person/startup/etc., but 0.25-0.5% is common.

~~~
rumpelstiltskin
Thanks!

------
sdrinf
Aside: that earn-mojo thingie on the right side? that just earned it's
rightful place in my /etc/hosts deny list.

Please don't.

